# Hudson Locomotives



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

We all love our AF Hudsons. I did some research on the real Hudsons.
They were designed to pull fast passenger trains. They did a great job.
But as E8s and PAs came on the scene, the Hudsons were retired from
passenger trains. The diesels took over. I like to keep my trains somewhat
realistic. The New York Central railroad was a big user of Hudsons. But I
do not have any NYC passenger cars. Ok, did they ever pull freights. Yes
indeed they did. In their final days the Hudsons were regulated to freight service.
Pull what you want with your Hudsons. Which is what we do anyway.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, are you saying you are searching eBay for NYC passenger cars? The AM NYC heavyweights are long since sold out. I have not seen any on eBay but I am not really looking for them. AM still has the NYC sets of four Budd cars, plus the two coach expansion sets plus the vista dome in three different numbers. All these can be had in silver or chrome. I have no NYC passenger cars but do have a set of six NYC scale passenger cars on order from GGD. It has been a year since the announcement., I think they will not be made due to low demand from the S gauge operators.
Usually my Hudsons pull a freight or the green Gilbert Pullman heavyweights.The red Pullmans are usually behind a PRR Pacific. Like you say, whatever we like on our layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, no, not actively looking for NYC passenger cars. I have seen a set or 2. But did not bite.
Would be nice though.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have around 12-14 NYC passenger cars, but they are all Lionel O scale, and I pull them with a ABA 8-wheel drive K-Line FA's.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If I have a minute tomorrow, I'll post my AF Hudson's.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a set of Marx tinplate New York Central passenger cars with are the 3/16th scale cars. Wanted to put some Flyer trucks under them, but it is not working well. Maybe I'll re-gauge the wheels and see if that works.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The only problem you might experience using an O gauge truck with regauged wheels is the sideframe or journal boxes will contact the outside pickup rail attachment used for action cars. The easy fix is take the pickup rail off and not use the action cars. The Lionel AF Big Boy has this problem, the tender truck sideframes are O gauge because they are part of the casting as originally designed by K-Line. The Big Boy fix is to saw the sideframes off and reattach at the correct S gauge places.


----------

